#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Дьяконы и их наезды.Решение?-СУД

## GROM

Ребята чего тут обсуждать?
Если буддзим одна из государственных религии России,пусть традиционная будийская сангха россии подаст в суд на Кураева.
Это будет реальным решением такой проблемы,один суд выйграть и всё,остальные замолчат.
В Польше был подобный прецендент,от католиков.Буддисты сражались в суде и выйграли дело,теперь там и ступы и гомпы,и никто больше грязь не смеет лить.

(просьба к модератору,не закрывать тему ,пусть созреет цивилизованный ответ на клевету)

----------


## Ersh

Все вопросы - к БТСР. Форум-то тут при чем?

Что Вы подразумеваете под клеветой? Цитату из журналиста? Не выиграете Вы этот суд, успокойтесь.

----------


## Neroli

> Если буддзим одна из государственных религии России,пусть традиционная будийская сангха россии подаст в суд на Кураева.


Ну что значит пусть? Ну пусть. И что дальше? 
GROM, вы беретесь донести решение учасников БФ до традиционной будийской сангхи России? 




> В Польше был подобный прецендент


Россия - это очень не Польша! 




> Буддисты сражались в суде и выйграли дело


Процесс скорее всего будет с телевидением. И дело Кураево не умрет, непредсказуемо во что это выльется. 
Я бы вот дохлую кошку закопала, вместо того чтобы дать всем понюхать.

зы: по поводу моих слов не стоит беспокоится, это всего-лишь мое кармическое видение...
ззы: Если кто соберется судиться - респект и уважуха (не шучу). И да прибудут с вами Будды.

----------


## GROM

> Все вопросы - к БТСР. Форум-то тут при чем?
> 
> Что Вы подразумеваете под клеветой? Цитату из журналиста? Не выиграете Вы этот суд, успокойтесь.


Разве он не выпустил книгу?(Кураев)
Ради Питерского дацана судились,да ещё как..но ведь это всего лишь один дацан был,а тут целый буддизм,целой России.
Думаешь никто из БТСР не связан с форумом?
По крайней мере кто нибудь из тех кто знаком лично с главами может саму идею донесёт.

----------


## Вова Л.

Да конечно не выиграете. Если бы Кураев написал, что вот в таком-то дхарма-центре пьют кровь христианских младенцев, или если бы он призывал к каким-нибудь буддийским "погромам", то тогдаааа в какой-нибудь Швеции... очень даже возможно. А какие-то вопросы относительно учения или рассказы, как ему кто-то там что-то рассказывал (как в закрытой теме) - никогда в жизни не выиграете Вы этот процесс.

----------


## PampKin Head

Не выиграют здесь - выиграют в Страсбурге, если есть доказательная база. Было бы желание, время и бабло (которое, как известно, победит и кураевское зло).

Ерш, по твоему опыту какие судебные перспективы по совокупности печатной и прочей продукции дьякона?

P.S. На форуме есть юристы, которые могут квалифицированно просветить?

----------


## Ersh

Статья 129. Клевета 

1. Клевета, то есть распространение *заведомо* ложных сведений, порочащих честь и достоинство *другого лица* или подрывающих его репутацию...

Никогда не удасться доказать, что дьякон заведомо знал о том, что то, что он пишет - неправда, напротив, он легко покажет, что он пользовался источниками. То, что это гнилые источники - он знать не обязан.
Нет конкретного лица или организации, на которую Кураев клевещет. Поэтому некому подавать иск.

----------


## Ersh

> Не выиграют здесь - выиграют в Страсбурге, если есть доказательная база. Было бы желание, время и бабло (которое, как известно, победит и кураевское зло).


Страсбургсий суд - это международный суд по правам человека. Ни на чьи конкретно права Кураев в своих книгах не покушается. Ты еще предложи в Гаагский трибунал по военным преступлениям обратиться)))

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш, по твоему опыту какие судебные перспективы по совокупности печатной и прочей продукции дьякона?


Никаких, имхо, кроме пеара...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Статья 129. Клевета 
> 
> 1. Клевета, то есть распространение *заведомо* ложных сведений, порочащих честь и достоинство *другого лица* или подрывающих его репутацию...
> 
> Никогда не удасться доказать, что дьякон заведомо знал о том, что то, что он пишет - неправда, напротив, он легко покажет, что он пользовался источниками. То, что это гнилые источники - он знать не обязан.
> Нет конкретного лица или организации, на которую Кураев клевещет. Поэтому некому подавать иск.



Т.е. можно свободно напечатать что то в стиле "Канибализм в христианстве" и порассуждать о причащении Телом Христовым, процитивовав параллельно источники о канибализме во время голодомара на Украине (в стиле, священник съел... и т.д. и т.п.)?

----------


## Ersh

> Т.е. можно свободно напечатать что то в стиле "Канибализм в христианстве" и порассуждать о причащении Телом Христовым, процитивовав параллельно источники о канибализме во время голодомара на Украине (в стиле, священник съел... и т.д. и т.п.)?


Теоретически - да. Если привлечешь какие-то источники. Но это, сам понимаешь, не наш путь.

----------


## GROM

То ТВ,часто рядом с В.В.Путиным стоит человек в красном,типа монах.
Т.е. со слов д.Кураева,рядом с  призедентом РФ находится человек приносящий человеческие жертвы и т.п. 
Разве это не зацепка?  :Smilie: 
Короче нужно спрашивать юристов.
Кураев официальное лицо или нет?

----------


## Ersh

Нет, Кураев же не пишет, что именно этот человек приносит человеческие жертвы. Он пишет - такой-то и такой-то источник свидетельствуют о человеческих жертвоприношениях в буддизме.
А источники таковы, что никак не проверишь. В изворотливости отцу-дьякону не откажешь.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.uk-rf.com/glava29.html

Статья 282. *Возбуждение ненависти либо вражды, а равно унижение человеческого достоинства*

1. Действия, направленные на возбуждение ненависти либо вражды, а также на унижение достоинства человека либо группы лиц по признакам пола, расы, национальности, языка, происхождения, *отношения к религии*, а равно принадлежности к какой-либо социальной группе, совершенные публично или с использованием средств массовой информации, -

наказываются штрафом в размере от ста тысяч до трехсот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от одного года до двух лет, либо лишением права занимать определенные должности или заниматься определенной деятельностью на срок до трех лет, либо обязательными работами на срок до ста восьмидесяти часов, либо исправительными работами на срок до одного года, либо лишением свободы на срок до двух лет.

2. Те же деяния, совершенные:
а) с применением насилия или с угрозой его применения; б) лицом с использованием своего служебного положения;
в) организованной группой, -
наказываются штрафом в размере от ста тысяч до пятисот тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от одного года до трех лет, либо лишением права занимать определенные должности или заниматься определенной деятельностью на срок до пяти лет, либо обязательными работами на срок от ста двадцати до двухсот сорока часов, либо исправительными работами на срок от одного года до двух лет, либо лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет.

http://www.xeno.sova-center.ru/21371...F?print=on#r14




> Российское право и практика
> 
> В сегодняшней России свобода выражения мнений не признается на том уровне, который требует международное право. Наряду с разгулом нарушений права на свободу выражения мнений, за последний год АРТИКЛЬ 19 стал свидетелем того, как законы, запрещающие разжигание религиозной вражды и розни используются для подавления критикующих и несогласных мнений в сфере искусства. Номинально, российское законодательство точно следует международным требованиям. Российская Конституция предусматривает защиту права на свободу выражения мнений (статья 29), свободу вероисповеданий (статья 28), и принцип противодействия дискриминации (статья 19), в то время как статья 13 запрещает подстрекательство к «религиозной борьбе». Статья 282 Уголовного Кодекса предусматривает уголовное наказание за возбуждение ненависти на религиозной почве:
> 
> (1)Действия, направленные на возбуждение ненависти либо вражды, а также на унижение достоинства человека либо группы лиц по признакам расы, национальности, отношения к религии, совершенные публично или с использованием средств массовой информации:
> 
> наказываются штрафом в размере от 500 до 800 минимальных размеров оплаты труда или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период от пяти до восьми месяцев, либо ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет, либо лишением свободы на срок от двух до четырех лет.
> 
> (2) Те же деяния, совершенные:
> ...


Интересно, какие судебные перспективы, если судить в районном суде Бурятии...

----------


## Ersh

А кто докажет, что был мотив возбудить ненависть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кто докажет, что был мотив возбудить ненависть?


Прокурор из буряцкой прокуратуры! )

----------


## Ersh

> Прокурор из буряцкой прокуратуры! )


Хехе... дело-то слушается по месту совершения преступления, если я не ошибаюсь... А он, может быть, печатал свои опусы аккурат напротив всем известного суда в Москве :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хехе... дело-то слушается по месту совершения преступления, если я не ошибаюсь... А он, может быть, печатал свои опусы аккурат напротив всем известного суда в Москве


Ого.. А как же практика проведения судов о собственности (пакеты акций и прочее) в тьмутаракани, не имеющей отношения ни к собственности, ни к акциям?

кстати
http://fictionbook.ru/author/kuraev_...lligencii.html



> Сатанизм для интеллигенции
> О Рерихах и православии
> 
> * Рекомендовано к печати отделом религиозного образования и катехизации Московского Патриархата*

----------


## Fritz

Рекомендовано - это юридически что означает?

Гы, меня у Кураева вроде забанили...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вы забываете, что такое РПЦ МП. Это вам не католики. Мафиозная структура, плотно сросшаяся с государством, далеко не демократическим. А вы - суд, конституция... Катали мы вашу конституцию. В чёрных мерседесах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы забываете, что такое РПЦ МП. Это вам не католики. Мафиозная структура, плотно сросшаяся с государством, далеко не демократическим. А вы - суд, конституция... Катали мы вашу конституцию. В чёрных мерседесах.


Потому и предлагается подавать в суд *в Бурятии или Калмыкии.*

----------


## Топпер

Я немного по другому поводу.

Прочёл я эту злощастную тему на курае. Я понимаю, что многих (в т.ч. и меня) зацепил этот очередной наезд ваджрного дьякона, но, всё таки, хочется отметить, что дискуссия получилась не очень в пользу буддистов: 
Слишком много эмоций. Я бы предложил вновь зарегистрированным там учатсникам несколько сбавить напор. Доказать христианам, что-либо, очень сложно, а вот подпортить репутацию буддистам очень легко. Т.е. хотелось бы более взвешенных и менее эмоциональных постов.

Прошу простить, если мой тон покажется менторским.

----------


## Won Soeng

Прошу простить, однако кто здеь может рассказать о природе омрачений Кураева, по которой он клевещет на Дхарму, и соединит это с рассказом о природе омрачений тех, кто полагает, что такие омрачения Кураева необходимо ему запретить, а не помочь освободиться всем, кто с ними связан, указав точно на эту природу?
Отчего бы на выпады Кураева не отвечать тому, в чью сторону они направлены?
Говоря о связи Кураева и Дхармы, не стоит упускать связь некоторых последователей Дхармы с Кураевым. 
Пока омрачения Кураева непонятны - они тревожат и волнуют ум. Когда ум поймет природу омрачений Кураева, что останется пищей для волнений?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Ребят, а есть у кого-то выходы на Овчинникова, того самого журналиста, с которого де-юре и завертелся нынешний наезд?

----------


## Asanga

Мое мнение, нужно собирать коллекцию этих наездов. У Терентьева в БР была целая подборка таких наездов. Не знаю продолжает ли он коллекционировать их. Но нам было бы полезно собрать и систематизировать их.

----------


## Asanga

И выставить претензию вообще к РПЦ, поскольку все издаваемые книги с клеветой выходят по их благославлению (что написано на первой странице таких изданий)

----------


## GROM

> Вы забываете, что такое РПЦ МП. Это вам не католики. Мафиозная структура, плотно сросшаяся с государством, далеко не демократическим. А вы - суд, конституция... Катали мы вашу конституцию. В чёрных мерседесах.


Так то оно так,но речь не идёт о отнятии у РПЦ её неограниченной власти.
Ну и как бы ,буддисты в РФ не кришноиты,всёж таки есть Тува,Бурятия,Калмыкия
это целые народы,и врроде как правительство с этим согласно.
Да и тяжба идёт не со всей РПЦ,а с конкретной личностью.
Ребята в РПЦ тоже не любят выскочек типа Кураева  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Лучше скинуться и выпустить двухтомник в жёстком переплёте со всеми мнениями, разоблачениями и мифами, ссылками и именами виновных. Назвать его "Новый враг России", чтоб покупалось хорошо. Под редакцией того же Тереньтьева. Зачем это надо? Да потому, что большинство скинхэдов мнят себя православными и ставят эту религию критерием чистоты нации. Сам видел в Новочеркасске лет 9 назад целый храм скинов с повязками РНЕ. Копцевым дело может и не обойтись. Заметьте, что диакон ничего не говорит о муслимах и иудеях, хотя Аллах в хр. апологетике считается демоном и духом, и это даже и не секрет. Боится.

----------


## Борис

Драгоценные преждерожденные единочаятели!

Я предлагаю голову не терять. Ничего суд, боюсь, не решит, только запутает - по крайней мере, пока мы эту идею будем толкать на наших нынешних - по духу - чисто неофитских, несмотря хоть на 10 лет практики - эмоциях.

Остыть надо сперва. И вообще, боюсь, вопрос о том, как именно отвечать диакону - если отвечать - нас расколет очень сильно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, это разговор на тему о перспективах того или иного действия...

А мы и так "расколоты": одни веджи, другие палачи, третьи за покупку лицензионного софта, четвертые - только за солидного господа. 

От так!

----------


## Fritz

> как именно отвечать диакону


Адекватно, в виде эхо. На книгу ответ должен быть в виде книги. На лекцию в виде лекции. Законов Ньтона и кармы РПЦ вроде не отменяла.

----------


## Борис

Так ведь буддийская карма - не детерминированный закон. Не кирпич, неминуемо должный упасть на голову кому-то, если тот в прошлой жизни - или в этой...

----------


## Борис

Опять-таки, диакон ляпнул очередную хрень, но не сказал ничего нового, если разобраться, по сравнению с другими своими наездами.

Остынем, а!

Отреагировать можно, но не на таком взводе.

----------


## GROM

> Драгоценные преждерожденные единочаятели!
> 
> Я предлагаю голову не терять. Ничего суд, боюсь, не решит, только запутает - по крайней мере, пока мы эту идею будем толкать на наших нынешних - по духу - чисто неофитских, несмотря хоть на 10 лет практики - эмоциях.
> 
> Остыть надо сперва. И вообще, боюсь, вопрос о том, как именно отвечать диакону - если отвечать - нас расколет очень сильно.


У меня нет горячки по этому поводу.
Я никогда  с ним не спорил.
Так же никому не предлагается судиться лично с объектом,в РФ есть организация именуемая себя традиционной сангхой,вот она и может вести подобного рода споры.
Тема не о Кураеве как таковом,а о безнаказанности поливающих грязью религию которая узаконена в РФ.
Спорить же с самим Кураевым и им подобным нет никакого смысла.

----------


## Борис

Не пойдет ни БТСР, ни калмыцкая Сангха на это!

----------


## Fritz

Законы Ньютона вполне детерминорованы. Их буддийская карма тоже официально не коснулась.

----------


## Борис

> Законы Ньютона вполне детерминорованы.


В некоторых пределах.

Был этот мир глубокой тьмой окутан.
Но Бог не спит - и появился Ньютон!
Но сатана недолго ждал реванша:
Пришел Эйнштейн - и стало все как раньше!

----------


## Fritz

> Не пойдет ни БТСР, ни калмыцкая Сангха на это!


Пока пару калмыков не убьют около дацана.

----------


## Борис

Это вообще отдельный и сложный вопрос. К рассмотрению которго мы, думаю, не готовы.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Назову еще один минус обращения в суд: в нашем обществе судебная власть не обладает достаточным нравственным авторитетом. И вполне не исключен вариант, что проигравшая (даже если она и проиграет) в суде сторона лишь наберет себе этим кучу "неофициальных" очков общественного мнения. 

Тут ведь вот еще какой момент: "электорат" Кураева - не интеллектуалы, которые могут совместить в своем уме (более или менее) больше одной точки зрения. Его "публика" больше тяготеет к четкому черно-белому вИдению. А для таких и проигрыш в суде - лишнее доказательство бесовщины супротивника и того, _какие силы_ стоят за ними. А коли выиграют - ну, тоже понятно: какая, мол, Сила стоит лично за ними. 

ИМХО, судиться здесь малоэффективно. ИМХО.

----------


## Fritz

Это понятно. У Кураева мы, я во всяком случае,  просто глумились, в ответ на глумление в виде молчания того же Кураева. Книгу, конкретную книгу, подобную "Сатанизму" Кураева имеет смысл выпустить хотя бы в рамках историографического, этнографического и т.п. жанра.

----------


## fkruk

Не надо глумиться. Глумление в ответ на глумление - это не хорошо. Лучше отвечать по предмету,  либо молчать. Поведение - порою больший аргумент, чем собственно аргументы.

----------


## Alex

А вот обратите внимание, что Кураев, открыв тему, не участвует в ней, хотя она разрослась уже более чем на десяток страниц. *Не нужна ему полемика ни разу,* он просто себя пиарит.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Прочёл я эту злощастную тему на курае. Я понимаю, что многих (в т.ч. и меня) зацепил этот очередной наезд ваджрного дьякона, но, всё таки, хочется отметить, что дискуссия получилась не очень в пользу буддистов: 
> 
> Слишком много эмоций. Я бы предложил вновь зарегистрированным там учатсникам несколько сбавить напор. Доказать христианам, что-либо, очень сложно, а вот подпортить репутацию буддистам очень легко. Т.е. хотелось бы более взвешенных и менее эмоциональных постов.


Как тут все правильно отмечают, дьякону ничего доказать нельзя. Он и так всё знает, но притворяется, что не знает. 

Однако имеет смысл общаться с христианами, чтобы они не считали, что они - единственная религия в мире. Можно вежливо разъяснять им, что есть в буддизме, а чего в нем нет.

Вместо этого пока получилась басня про лебедя, рака и щуку. Единственное реальное достижение - это Евгения Горенко добилась того, что все признали, что тема должна была бы быть сужена до темы "человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме *в Тибете*".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Выскочек в РПЦ МП, может, и не любят, но свою прочную нишу отец диакон уже занял. Вчерась я был на Валаамском подворье - в лавке его кислая апокалиптическая физиономия смотрит с обложки каждого третьего ДВД...  :Smilie: 

Наивно надеяться, что даже победа в суде принесёт плоды - например, заставит заткнуться всех этих кураевых и питановых или упрочит репутацию буддизма в российком обществе. 
Наивно думать, что несолидным журналистским наездам на буддизм можно противопоставить солидный историко-религиеведческий анализ. Это напоминает полемику Зализняка и Фоменко, и по форме, и по результату. 

ИМХО, нужно действовать по-современному. Интернет-акции, в первую очередь в русскоязычном секторе ЖЖ, а не на специализированных форумах, что буддийских, что православных, куда ходят только религиозные фанатики вроде нас.  :Smilie:  Листовки с броскими слоганами. Крупным планом лицо и фигура отца диакона, подпись большими буквами: ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ БЫТЬ ПОХОЖ НА НЕГО? Или просто светлые, улыбающиеся лица наших учителей одесную, ошуюю - фото кураевых, дворкиных, питановых; подпись: "Кто светел, тот и свят", или с каждой стороны цитаты - одни о терпимости и взаимопонимании, другие - с хулой в адрес чужих религий.

Фото православнутой никонианской девушки - с осанкой, подобной вопросительному знаку, в рваных колготах и ботинках 45-го размера, на голове белый платочек в синий горошек. Подписи: "Девушка созрела?", "Не родись красивой!" или "Плодитесь и размножайтесь! Стране нужны ваши рекорды!" (Старообрядческий вариант:  :Smilie:  рядом для сравнения молодая женщина-староверка с гордой осанкой и огнём в очах, в нарядном кокошнике, цветастом платке и сарафане, с бисерной лестовкой в руках; подпись: "По плодам их познаете их".) Полгода поклеить такие листовочки, попостить их в ЖЖ, и скоро полрунета будет смеяться над антигламурным недорусским православием.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот хотя бы так:
http://karmapenko.livejournal.com/23696.html

----------


## Ersh

Для того, чтобы дело имело хоть какие-то перспективы - необходима серьезная религиоведческая и востоковедческая независимая экспертиза официально изданных трудов автора. Если будет доказано, что Кураев пользуется фальсифицированными или неавторитетными источниками, то далее будет необходимо каким-то (непонятно каким образом), - ознакомить дьякона с заключением экспертизы.  Юридически установить факт ознакомнления Кураева с этим заключением.
И только если после этого последуют новые эскапады в том же духе, можно говорить о каком-то нечистом намерении в юридическом смысле этого слова.


Овчинников - очень хороший журналист, но тут, вероятно что-то приукрасил, или лама пошутил - тут уже ничего не докажешь. Врядли Овчинников хорошо понимает по-тибетски. Живьем ли их туда положили, или мощи были - эти тонкости, наверняка не уточнялись. А также, уверен, ему и в страшном сне не могло присниться такое употребление его статьи.

----------


## Борис

> ИМХО, нужно действовать по-современному. Интернет-акции, в первую очередь в русскоязычном секторе ЖЖ, а не на специализированных форумах, что буддийских, что православных, куда ходят только религиозные фанатики вроде нас.  Листовки с броскими слоганами. Крупным планом лицо и фигура...



ИМХО, так и впрямь можно скатиться в такой же глумеж, как и дьяконовские ПР-акции.

----------


## Борис

Хотя, если в мягком варианте, без лишней злобности и без чрезмерной погони за ПР-ом ради ПР-а... 

Но это уж скорее дело одиночек.

----------


## Ersh

Вообще из-за каждого наезда в суд подавать - это тупое вращение колеса сансары. давайте оставим все как есть, и оно само уйдет.
Кулак, встречающий пустоту, бесполезен.

----------


## Борис

У Овчинникова я этот абзац (хм... и впрямь "абзац"  :Smilie: ) прочел несколько лет назад - когда его эта книга вышла, я ее листал.

Кураев ничего супер-нового по сравнению со своими более ранними "бла-бла-бла" не сказал.

Может, это лично я стал проще относиться к этому... Но не пойму причины столь бурной реакции.

----------


## Ersh

А это называется "вброс". Может вы там у него чересчур активными и убедительными выглядите, вот он и кинул вам темку, чтобы переполошить. К тому же полюбому Вы, получается, защищаетесь и оправдываетесь.

----------


## Борис

> А это называется "вброс".


Скорее просто самолюбование. Какой, мол, я (Кураев) умный. Ведь все, кто мне посмеют что-то возразить - дураки, "скубенты"-недоучки, ничего не знают. А  что от серьезных дискуссий ухожу (если не сказать "удираю") - так недосуг мне с вами тут, мне главное себя показать да образцово повергнуть парочку заведомо слабых оппонентов.

Вот к чему сводится его поведение на его же форумах - и старом, и новом.

----------


## PampKin Head

Так получил Кураев в тред кусочек Брахмаджала Сутты. Да обретут все те, кто прочтет хоть шлоку из нее, связь с Дхармой и обретет Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи.

В ответ на пасквиль постим Сутты!

----------


## Ersh

> Вот к чему сводится его поведение на его же форумах - и старом, и новом.


Так ему уже в 98 или 99-м году объяснили - и про Блаватскую, и про Джа-ламу и про Бон, и про первоисточники.
Тут типичная манипуляция.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так ему уже в 98 или 99-м году объяснили - и про Блаватскую, и про Джа-ламу и про Бон, и про первоисточники.
> Тут типичная манипуляция.


А мне нравится!!! Я на каждом ветке буду вставлять все новые и новые куски Сутт со ссылками на базовые тексты в инете... И будет разбодяжено эта пережеванная пища свежими как весенний ветер Словами Будды Шакьямуни!

В планах - выдержки из Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг; Целе Нацог Рандрола.

В рамках Дзен - пропиарить Сюнрю Судзуки...

----------


## Антон Николаев

Вот что действительно можно было бы легко сделать.

Каждый раз, когда какой-нибудь христанин демонстрирует поразительное непонимание буддизма, запоминаем это и пишем краткое разъяснение в формате вопрос-ответ. Собираем все это вместе (ну, например, кладем в отдельную тему на этом форуме, чтобы не из обретать новые технические сложности). В результате имеем ЧаВо, на которые можно потом давать ссылку. Отличие состоит в том, что это ЧаВо не тех людей, которые хотели бы стать буддистами, а, напротив, тех людей, которые буддистами становиться ни в коем случае не хотят, так что их вопросы или проявления незнания будут несколько не такими, как обычно.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> А мне нравится!!! Я на каждом ветке буду вставлять все новые и новые куски Сутт со ссылками на базовые тексты в инете... И будет разбодяжено это пережеванная пища свежими как весенний ветер Словами Будды Шакьямуни!
> 
> В планах - выдержки из Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг; Целе Нацог Рандрола.
> 
> В рамках Дзен - пропиарить Сюнрю Судзуки...


И вас забанят, и сами ничего не поймут. Почему своими словами не объяснить?

----------


## Борис

> Каждый раз, когда какой-нибудь христанин демонстрирует поразительное непонимание буддизма, запоминаем это и пишем краткое разъяснение в формате вопрос-ответ. Собираем все это вместе (ну, например, кладем в отдельную тему на этом форуме, чтобы не из обретать новые технические сложности).


http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3259

----------


## PampKin Head

> И вас забанят, и сами ничего не поймут. Почему своими словами не объяснить?


Потому что лучше Шакьямуни еще никто не научился объяснять.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Потому что лучше Шакьямуни еще никто не научился объяснять.


Есть разница между вами и Буддой, и между посетителями курятника и индусами времен Будды. Даже если вы будете говорить те же самые слова, что Будда  :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть разница между вами и Буддой, и между посетителями курятника и индусами времен Будды. Даже если вы будете говорить те же самые слова, что Будда


Скажу так: читая литературу всевозможную, понимаю, что до меня доходит лучше, когда я читаю Сутты Будды. Ясно, свежо, в тему.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Скажу так: читая литературу всевозможную, понимаю, что до меня доходит лучше, когда я читаю Сутты Будды. Ясно, свежо, в тему.


Возможно, потому, что вы уже старались читать и понимать сутты в прошлой жизни? А посетители курятника в прошлой жизни занимались другими вещами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно, потому, что вы уже старались читать и понимать сутты в прошлой жизни? А посетители курятника в прошлой жизни занимались другими вещами.


Не поэтому. Просто Будда знает все о том предмете, о котором говорит. Профессионал высшей пробы. 

Вот народ на курятнике в этой жизни и зацепится взглядом за все это.

----------


## GROM

В принципе конечно пустое.Это же великая Россия,а не задрипаная Польша.
Именно в Польше в ответ на различные выпады,буддисты начали судиться и выйграли дело.Проигравшая сторона разумеется не изменила своей точки зрения,однако ей  пришлось (пардон) заткнуться.Кому охота за свою пропаганду платить штрафы?Уверен что не Кураеву  :Smilie: 
Другое дело что ТБСР не будет этого делать.
Но тут тоже есть свои плюсы  :Wink:  Если не будут,тогда какая же она буддийская?

п.с.рано или поздно и в России дойдёт до суда.Это лишь вопрос времени.Главное что уже есть такая идея,и она реальна при организованном подходе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В принципе конечно пустое.Это же великая Россия,а не задрипаная Польша.
> Именно в Польше в ответ на различные выпады,буддисты начали судиться и выйграли дело.Проигравшая сторона разумеется не изменила своей точки зрения,однако ей  пришлось (пардон) заткнуться.Кому охота за свою пропаганду платить штрафы?Уверен что не Кураеву 
> Другое дело что ТБСР не будет этого делать.
> Но тут тоже есть свои плюсы  Если не будут,тогда какая же она буддийская?
> 
> п.с.рано или поздно и в России дойдёт до суда.Это лишь вопрос времени.Главное что уже есть такая идея,и она реальна при организованном подходе.


Если Вы действительно понимаете Дхарму Будды, то Вы понимаете, что слова Кураева оппонируют вовсе не Дхарме Будды, а тому же, что Дхарма Будды устраняет. Может быть слова Будды были бы мягче, чем слова Кураева в отношении тех вещей, которыми возмущен Кураев, но иной Прославленный учитель был бы и еще более резок, обличая подобные вещи. Единственный вопрос, который можно задать Кураеву - какая разница, в какие маски обряжаются невежество, жестокость и бессердечие?
И вопрос к тем, кто хочет чтобы Кураев замолчал - какое отношение это имеет к Учению Будды и к Вашей практике?

----------


## GROM

> И вопрос к тем, кто хочет чтобы Кураев замолчал - какое отношение это имеет к Учению Будды и к Вашей практике?


Это вопрос социальной адаптации буддизма и буддистов в конкретной стране.
И в конце концов обычной человеческой этики общения.
(как это тупо звучит в наших то широтах  :Frown:  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это вопрос социальной адаптации буддизма и буддистов в конкретной стране.
> И в конце концов обычной человеческой этики общения.
> (как это тупо звучит в наших то широтах  )


И какое отношение это имеет к изучению и практике Дхармы Будды?

----------


## GROM

> И какое отношение это имеет к изучению и практике Дхармы Будды?


Простите ,такое же ,как существование закона о государственной религии РФ.
Благодаря этому закону,на територии Бурятии,Калмыкии,Тувы,Питера стоят храмы,а люди могут получать учения Будды.(мне почему то казалось,что это элементарные вещи понятные каждому)
За примерами стран где такой роскоши нет,далеко ходить не надо.

----------


## Борис

> Это вопрос социальной адаптации буддизма и буддистов в конкретной стране.
> И в конце концов обычной человеческой этики общения.
> (как это тупо звучит в наших то широтах  )



Из-за таких настроений Дхарма как раз и попала в плане социальной адаптации "в наших широтах" в очень серьезную ловушку. Не сама Дхарма, конечно, а те формы (особенно организационные), в которых она тут воплощается.

"Широты" нам вечно не нравятся... Все мы их с другими сравниваем, и в пользу последних, и при этом - абсолютно бессистемно и некритически. От чего и страдаем - танха-тришна банальная тут сказывается.

----------


## Борис

> В принципе конечно пустое.Это же великая Россия,а не задрипаная Польша.


В России, напомню, по крайней мере "инородцы" имели свободу вероисповедания - в то время как в "цивилизованной" Европе кипели жутчайшие религиозно окрашенные войны, а как устанавливался мир, то по большей части на основании принципа "_чья власть - того и вера_".

От этого надо "плясать". А не от ругани в адрес своих "широт".

----------


## Ersh

Grom, Вы бы не могли бы поподробнее рассказать о польском случае? Пока мы не знаем точно, в чем там дело было. Кураев же не наступает на нашу свободу вероисповедания. Стройте свои дацаны, регистрируйте общины - с этим в России все нормально же.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://buddhist.ru/content/view/1479/38/



> Встреча с верховным ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче  	  Печать
> Автор www.savetibet.ru 
> 22.03.2007 г.
> *27 марта* в Центре «Открытый мир» состоится встреча *с верховным ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче*. Происходящее в Калмыкии и вокруг нее сегодня не интересует разве что самых ленивых буддистов.
> 
> Не удивительно, что на сайте www.savetibet.ru интервью с верховным ламой Калмыкии - самая читаемая новость. Воспользуйтесь редкой возможностью задать свои вопросы Ринпоче напрямую, без посредничества журналистов. Должен же кто-то нам рассказать, что происходит в российском буддизме и что нам делать, если мы хотим видеть Далай-ламу не только в кино? *Много трудных вопросов, которые пора задавать. Что приятно, в данном случае они будут более чем по адресу.*
> 
> Начало 18.00
> Центр "Открытый Мир": улица Павловская, дом 18 корпус 2. Ст. метро "Тульская", выход из последнего вагона поезда, идущего из центра. Далее пешком 3-5 минут в сторону "Монетного Двора".
> ...


Можно "задать по адресу" вопрос иерарху о его отношении\реакции\принимаемых мерах относительно деятельности гражданина Кураева *в средствах массовой информации* ("Сатанизм для интеллегенции", часть относительно Дхармы Будд)...

Тэло Тулку - глава буддистов Калмыкии и, скорее всего, глава официально зарегистрированной религиозной организации.

Конечно же, все это имеет посредственное отношение к практике Дхармы, но мы не только буддисты, но и граждане РФ (пока не выпали в экстремальные способы общения с социумом в стиле Патрула Ринпоче первого).




> «В Германии сначала они пришли брать коммунистов. И я промолчал, поскольку не был коммунистом. Потом они пришли брать евреев. И я промолчал, поскольку не был евреем. Потом они пришли брать профработников. И я промолчал, поскольку не был профработником. Потом они пришли брать католиков. И я промолчал, поскольку был протестантом. Потом они пришли за мной. Но к этому времени уже не осталось никого, кто мог бы вступиться за меня». (с) пастор Ниммлер.


Понятно, что *еще никто ни за кем не приходит*, но ... "сначало было слово"!

---
via Аня...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Стройте свои дацаны, регистрируйте общины - с этим в России все нормально же.


Ерш, так с регистрацией религиозной организации проблемы в РФ. А в случае Грома, имхо, это врятли вообще возможно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В России, напомню, по крайней мере "инородцы" имели свободу вероисповедания - в то время как в "цивилизованной" Европе кипели жутчайшие религиозно окрашенные войны.


А кто утверждает, что *тогдашняя* Европа была цивилизованнее России? Иосиф Волоцкий весьма сочувственно относился к Филиппу Второму и рекомендовал использовать его методы на Руси. В 17 веке произошёл раскол, который стал причиной массовых жесточайших репрессий, бегства множества людей в дальние пределы и 8-летней осады Соловецкого монастыря. Причём расправа, которой эта осада закончилась, по утончённому садизму не уступала "лучшим" западным образцам. Инородцам свобода, а многим тысячам русских - жесточайшая дискриминация.

Раз за разом приходится напоминать слова Д.С.Лихачёва, который что-то да понимал в русской истории: *"Наша история ничем не хуже и ничем не лучше истории других стран"* (из последнего телеинтервью). Да, в Европе в 16-17 столетиях люди воевали друг с другом. А здесь сложилась другая традиция: непрестанную войну с собственным народом вело государство.

----------


## Борис

> А кто утверждает, что *тогдашняя* Европа была цивилизованнее России?


Очень многие идеологи соотв. лагеря.

Источник нынешнего же благообразия и благополучия Европы мы тоже упорно не хотим признавать... Понимаю, понимаю, сам через это прошел - честно!




> Раз за разом приходится напоминать слова Д.С.Лихачёва, который что-то да понимал в русской истории: "Наша история ничем не хуже и ничем не лучше истории других стран" (из последнего телеинтервью).


Ну да, ну да.. как страну свою грязью полить - так "проклятая", и все тут. А когда от других фактов не отвертеться - так "ну, мир не идеален, везде свои проблемы". Это даже не о ДСЛ...




> А здесь сложилась другая традиция: непрестанную войну с собственным народом вело государство.


Английским рабочим до конца 19 в. об этом расскажи.

И индийским ткачам.
И сейчас есть кому...



Что ж, подошли к водоразделу:
*на каких основаниях и в союзе (пусть теоретически) с кем* "Дхарму от Кураева защищать"?

----------


## PampKin Head

Сорри, но Дхарма в защите не нуждается.

----------


## Борис

> Сорри, но Дхарма в защите не нуждается.



Вот надо определиться в т.ч. и *что*  мы защищать собрались.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот надо определиться в т.ч. и что мы защищать собрались.


Здоровые отношения между социальными группами в рамках общества РФ, которые регулируются помимо обычаев, сложившихся традиций, еще и УК\Конституцией РФ...

----------


## Борис

Ну вот, ПМСМ, уже "теплее".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот, ПМСМ, уже "теплее".



Меня не интересует, кем нас (буддистов) считает гражданин Кураев. Да хоть "пьющими кровь христианских младенцев". Это его личное право.

Другой вопрос, что он *целенаправлено* разжигает религиозную вражду, ненависть в обществе через средства массовой информации. Вне зависимости от того, может ли кто то доказать это в суде. (с) таково мое *личное мнение*, как мне кажется.

Ведь не нужно просто и топорно призывать к насилию. Можно регулярно, последовательно, псевдонаучно вещать о том, что имеют место "человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме" и так и далее.

----------


## Вова Л.

Лично я о наездах кураева на буддизм узнал только, пребывая на буддийском форуме, хотя до этого довольно долго был в христианстве и много общался на христианском форуме (но не на кураевском, а на другом, но довольно популярном). Хай себе эти кураевцы варятся в своем соку и будут единственным потребителями своей ненависти. А мы деньги и силы будем тратить на развитие родных буддийских центров, а не на доказывание каким-то сомнительным личностям, что мы не верблюды!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Каждый раз, когда какой-нибудь христанин демонстрирует поразительное непонимание буддизма, запоминаем это и пишем краткое разъяснение в формате вопрос-ответ. Собираем все это вместе (ну, например, кладем в отдельную тему на этом форуме, чтобы не из обретать новые технические сложности).


Прекрасная идея! Грамотный ЧаВо необходим. Обеими руками "за"!

----------


## GROM

> Grom, Вы бы не могли бы поподробнее рассказать о польском случае? Пока мы не знаем точно, в чем там дело было. Кураев же не наступает на нашу свободу вероисповедания. Стройте свои дацаны, регистрируйте общины - с этим в России все нормально же.


Постараюсь узнать в ближайшее время.
Это было по моему ещё в 1998 или даже ранее

----------


## Ho Shim

А кто такой Кураев?

----------


## Fritz

Щасливый человек! Вот где подлинная свобода!  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Щасливый человек! Вот где подлинная свобода!


Нууу.... нет. Это скорее счастливое неведение.  :Smilie: 
Вот если он узнает о Кураеве и его проделках и продолжит свой путь неотяготившиcь этим знанием - тогда свобода!  :Smilie:  

Мне так кажется.

----------


## Ho Shim

Может Будде в свое время надо было тоже в суд на Девадатту подать? Однако, он поступил по другому. Так я слышал  :Smilie:  Кураев, судя по всему, сильный человек, если может удерживать внимание практикующих столь долгое время. Наверное, по совему, тоже добра желает. Не злыдень какой-нибудь. Заслуживает уважения. Но у нас в школе один из обетов для мирян звучит как "не говорить об ошибках других" и есть еще один "не принижать других и не возвышать себя" Кого там волнует, что происходило в Тибете, да еще в воображении человека со слов другого человека, который узнал это от кого-то, кого считал ламой. Как же помочь этому человеку? Проблема то не у нас, а у этого человека, которого мучают разные бредни. Если не знаешь как это сделать, то лучше, по моему молчать, чтобы не наделать глупостей. Девадатта, в конце концов, тоже был освобожден.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нууу.... нет. Это скорее счастливое неведение. 
> Вот если он узнает о Кураеве и его проделках и продолжит свой путь неотяготившиcь этим знанием - тогда свобода!  
> 
> Мне так кажется.


Кто такой Кураев?

----------


## Fritz

Pestroy, подождите когда Ваш ребёнок пойдёт в школу и на уроках православия поп ему будет рассказывать что у вас в школе ящериц жрут. Для Вас как для философа это будет бесценным опытом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Кто такой Кураев?


Этого никто не знает.

----------


## GROM

> Кто такой Кураев?


Папа ,а что такое море?
............
Папа ,что это было?

----------


## Neroli

> Pestroy, подождите когда Ваш ребёнок пойдёт в школу и на уроках православия поп ему будет рассказывать что у вас в школе ящериц жрут. Для Вас как для философа это будет бесценным опытом.


Просто нужно не пытаться изолировать ребенка от всякой чуши (это просто невозможно), а учить его наблюдать, думать и анализировать.

----------


## Топпер

Проблема в том, что аналитическое и критическое мышление развивается несколько позже. 
Именно поэтому ОПК хотят ввести в более ранний период. Когда может произойти импритинг.

----------


## Neroli

> Проблема в том, что аналитическое и критическое мышление развивается несколько позже. 
> Именно поэтому ОПК хотят ввести в более ранний период. Когда может произойти импритинг.


Очень многие дети учатся из-под палки. Если урок будет вести батюшка импринтинг может носить негативный характер.
Я вот как-то всего этого не боюсь. Буду спрашивать у дочи что рассказывали и всё объяснять. Мне то она скорее поверит.  :Smilie: 

ps: Вот, если будут на уроке дурно о буддистах отзываться, моя красавица меня сразу сдаст. Вызовет меня батюшка в школу и будет воспитательные беседы проводить. хы-хы.

----------


## Fritz

Ничего страшного. Из моего обильного опыта общения с батюшками замечу что народ довольно беззлобный и даже способный слушать , прижимается к стенке за период от 5 до 30 минут. Опасность для общества представляют околоневежественные миряне, как говорицца заставь дурака богу молицца.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Pestroy, подождите когда Ваш ребёнок пойдёт в школу и на уроках православия поп ему будет рассказывать что у вас в школе ящериц жрут. Для Вас как для философа это будет бесценным опытом.


Когда я ходил в школу у нас был такой предмет как политинформация, где нам рассказывали, что происходит на другой стороне планеты. Это не мешало нам играть, встречать новый год и не помешало мне и моим сверстникам стать тем, кем они стали. И никто из нас не хватается за маузер при виде американца. Для моего ребенка не будет тайной, чем занимается его отец. И, надеюсь, он объяснит своим сверстникам, что для поедания ящериц есть специально отведенные места под названием "ресторан".
Может быть, я в чужую библиотеку со своим утюгом зашел, тогда уж простите, что не попал в струю. В этой стране, в последнее время, стали модными ассометричные ответы. Так вот, по всему миру буддисты занимаются тем, что организуют помощь бездомным, занимаются реабилитацией наркоманов и алкоголиков, работают в тюрьмах и занимаются прочей тяжелой работой. Никто не поверит, если про таких людей скажут, что они пьют кровь и зарывают людей в землю. Эта информация будет выглядеть просто комично. А эти терминологические баталии с фактологической артподготовкой о достоверности источников и соответствии действительности... О какой, собственно, правде идет речь? Есть много людей, которые нуждаются в помощи прямо сейчас, Дхарма в помощи не нуждается. Да вы, кстати, спросите у БТСР как они к этому относятся, может что-то станет яснее.

----------


## Шаман

> Очень многие дети учатся из-под палки. Если урок будет вести батюшка импринтинг может носить негативный характер.
> Я вот как-то всего этого не боюсь. Буду спрашивать у дочи что рассказывали и всё объяснять. Мне то она скорее поверит. 
> 
> ps: Вот, если будут на уроке дурно о буддистах отзываться, моя красавица меня сразу сдаст. Вызовет меня батюшка в школу и будет воспитательные беседы проводить. хы-хы.


А потом на Вашу красавицу дети тех, кто постоянно тянет жвачку из телевизора и не особо в курсе того, что такое аналитическое мышление, будут тыкать пальцем. А уж организовать травлю подростка на подготовленной почве - дело нехитрое.



> Когда я ходил в школу у нас был такой предмет как политинформация, где нам рассказывали, что происходит на другой стороне планеты. Это не мешало нам играть, встречать новый год и не помешало мне и моим сверстникам стать тем, кем они стали. И никто из нас не хватается за маузер при виде американца.


Вы не участвовали в травле хиппи? Не ходили на концерты "запрещённых" групп?



> Для моего ребенка не будет тайной, чем занимается его отец. И, надеюсь, он объяснит своим сверстникам, что для поедания ящериц есть специально отведенные места под названием "ресторан".


Когда в основным аргументом спора численный перевес, не особо поговоришь о поедании ящериц.

----------


## Топпер

А потом, какой-нибудь шутник притащит ящерицу в школу и скажет: "жри! вам же положено!".
И могут накормить ведь.

----------


## Neroli

> А потом на Вашу красавицу дети тех, кто постоянно тянет жвачку из телевизора и не особо в курсе того, что такое аналитическое мышление, будут тыкать пальцем. А уж организовать травлю подростка на подготовленной почве - дело нехитрое.


Какая богатая фантазия.  :Smilie: 
Возникнут проблемы - будем решать. Можно сменить школу.
Но нервничать заранее и суетится я не собираюсь, Дхарма не про это.

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно сменить школу, родителей, страну, перерождение... Вот так Сансара и функционирует в определенных аспектых (которые проявляются, конечно же, взаимозависимо и "пусты" от какой-либо постоянной, длящейся, неизменной сущности).

Бежать - не наш метод.

----------


## Neroli

> Можно сменить школу, родителей, страну, перерождение... Вот так Сансара и функционирует в определенных аспектых (которые проявляются, конечно же, взаимозависимо и "пусты" от какой-либо постоянной, длящейся, неизменной сущности).
> 
> Бежать - не наш метод.


Да.
Но я не считаю правильным навязывать практику маленькой девочке, которая ничего не понимает. Если я могу избавить её от страданий - я это сделаю. 
Вот когда дотелепает что к чему, тогда да...
И то, даже в этом случае выбор бежать или не бежать будет за ней.

зы: И к чему все эти разговоры о детях, в контексте данной темы? Что от меня, как от родительницы требуется? Объявить войну дъякону Кураеву?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да.
> Но я не считаю правильным навязывать практику маленькой девочке, которая ничего не понимает. Если я могу избавить её от страданий - я это сделаю. 
> Вот когда дотелепает что к чему, тогда да...
> И то, даже в этом случае выбор бежать или не бежать будет за ней.
> 
> зы: И к чему все эти разговоры о детях, в контексте данной темы? Что от меня, как от родительницы требуется? Объявить войну дъякону Кураеву?


Найдете школу, которая позволит *выбрать тебе* программу для своей дочери?




> Если я могу избавить её от страданий - я это сделаю.


Шакьямуни конкретно избавил от страданий своего единокровного сына Рахулу. Вы о подобном?

----------


## Neroli

Памп, давай по-существу:



> И к чему все эти разговоры о детях, в контексте данной темы? Что от меня, как от родительницы требуется? Объявить войну дъякону Кураеву?


Сначала сюды ответь.

----------


## GROM

Есть правда одна оговорка,при которой никакой суд в РФ не будет иметь смысла.
Дьякон отрабатывает заказ.
Если это так,тогда нет никакого смысла этим заниматься,на примере приглашения ЕСДЛ Калмыкией можно сделать вывод,что эти люди(препятствующие визиту и т.д.) не будут вести себя в угоду гражданам своей страны.

----------


## Ersh

Это не оговорка, это просто Ваше предположение, так?
Да какой там заказ... Дьякон действует по велению сердца.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памп, давай по-существу:
> 
> 
> Сначала сюды ответь.


Санкт-Петербург, учения по Лам Риму:

Вопрос лхарамбе:
- Вот Вы рассказали о последствиях убийства живых существ, а у меня тараканы на кухне! Что же мне делать?

Лхарамба:
- Я изложил вам Учение, как вы поступите - ваше личное дело.

----------


## GROM

> Это не оговорка, это просто Ваше предположение, так?
> Да какой там заказ... Дьякон действует по велению сердца.


Нет,это не лично моё предположение.
Просто вчера обсуждал эту тему с пожилыми людьми  :Smilie: 
Естественно я не на чём не настаиваю в данном вопросе.

----------


## Ersh

> Нет,это не лично моё предположение.
> Просто вчера обсуждал эту тему с пожилыми людьми 
> Естественно я не на чём не настаиваю в данном вопросе.


Дело в том, что любое публичное утверждение, которое Вы не сможете доказать в суде, может быть использовано против Вас и более того. Поэтому, давайте, будем все думать о последствиях деяния речи, хотя бы в административном смысле этого слова.

----------


## GROM

> Дело в том, что любое публичное утверждение, которое Вы не сможете доказать в суде, может быть использовано против Вас и более того. Поэтому, давайте, будем все думать о последствиях деяния речи, хотя бы в административном смысле этого слова.


В чём упрёк ?
Или это не упрёк?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы не участвовали в травле хиппи? Не ходили на концерты "запрещённых" групп?


Не, я спортом занимался. Лыжи там, подводное плавание и т.д.




> Когда в основным аргументом спора численный перевес, не особо поговоришь о поедании ящериц.


Это вы о чем? Если у вас нет аргументов в споре ("количества" не хватает или качества, без разницы), то зачем спорить?
Рассказывали мне историю про одного приятеля в Москве, как он вышел из ДК, где он про рэйв какой-то договаривался, а там толпа стоит кинчевских фанатов, человек 50. Перед концертом. Тишина. Все смотрят на человека в рыжих штанах, зеленых кедах, с крашеными волосами. Численный перевес грозит перейти в качественный беспредел. Тогда он поднял руку вверх и как закричит "Мы вместе!" И все ему в ответ тоже руки подняли вверх и закричали "Мы вместе!". Не было времени на споры, не было времени на мысли, не было времени на аргументы. Никто не может заставить вас есть ящериц. А если вы достаточно уверенны, то и другие рано или поздно перестанут этим заниматься. 10 000 лет без сомнений  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рассказывали мне историю про одного приятеля в Москве, как он вышел из ДК, где он про рэйв какой-то договаривался, а там толпа стоит кинчевских фанатов, человек 50.


Зашибись... Не вопрос, что лучше быть богатым и здоровым, чем бедным и больным...

На одну такую историю можно рассказать тысячу других историй, когда "ящериц жрали". Или приходилось прибегать к иным аргументам.

----------


## Ersh

> В чём упрёк ?
> Или это не упрёк?


Не, не упрек, конечно. Это совет "старого человека".

----------


## GROM

> Не, не упрек, конечно. Это совет "старого человека".


Понятно дело никто с разбегу не побежит в суд  :Smilie:  
Консультации с юристами нужны.(и не только с юристами)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Зашибись... Не вопрос, что лучше быть богатым и здоровым, чем бедным и больным...
> 
> На одну такую историю можно рассказать тысячу других историй, когда "ящериц жрали". Или приходилось прибегать к иным аргументам.


Да ну. Что за пораженчество? На одну историю о просветлении можно рассказать десять миллионов историй о жизни прожитой зря. И что?

----------


## fkruk

Пустое это дело - подавать в суд на Андрея Вячеславовича. 
Во-первых, мне кажется, нет доказательств тому, что диакон разжигает религиозную рознь. Ну не любит он буддизм, не врубается в Учение, да еще делится своими заблуждениями с другими - так это его право. Помнится, некоторые буддисты на нашем форуме выскзывались о христианстве не менее жестко, нежели Кураев о буддизме.

Во-вторых, независимо от того, чем окончился бы такой судебный процесс, он окажется выгодным только отцу диакону. Это ж какой ”пеар” на всю Россию! Легко вообразить, как это будет представлено в СМИ – ”месть буддийских сектантов бескомпромиссному миссионеру” и т.п.!

Ну а в третьих, не уверен, что деятельность Андрея Вячеславовича в целом для Дхаммы вредна. Вон Alex благодаря ему заинтересовался буддизмом. Уже ради этого стоило выпустить в свет ”Сатанизм для интеллигенции”  :Smilie: 
К наездам Кураева на Дхамму можно относится по-разному: можно по этому поводу злиться и переживать, разжигая собственные аффекты, а можно воспринимать как повод еще раз рассказать людям о Дхамме – аргументировано и спокойно. Почему нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да ну. Что за пораженчество? На одну историю о просветлении можно рассказать десять миллионов историй о жизни прожитой зря. И что?


Это для кого зря?

----------


## GROM

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....706#post150706
если такое в Бурятии происходит....действительно,чего тогда хотеть  :Frown:

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Прошу извинить за создание дублирующей темы о Кураеве. На межбуддийском форуме к сожалению у меня нет прав добавить сообщение. А свое мнение хочу высказать. В 1989 году я совершенно случайно попал на лекцию отца Александра Меня о буддизме. Это было незадолго до его смерти. В то время, о Буддизме  я знал только из книг А. Уотса. Помню, насколько уважительной и миролюбивой была эта лекция. Она была направлена на единство религий, а не на рознь. На то, что дорог много, но все они ведут к единому дому. По Кураеву. Есть Батюшки и есть попы. Разница в том, что для последних, церковь нечто вроде офиса. Место, для решения своих мирских проблем. Но думаю, что не только в православии есть такие "менеджеры от церкви".  :Frown:  Помяните добрым словом отца Александра! Светлый был человек.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Обращаться в суд бессмысленно, и вредно для Учения: это привлечёт ещё большее внимание к недостоверным данным. В массовом порядке, люди не станут разбираться в практике реального строительства монастырей. Могут начаться погромы буддийских центров.
На мой взгляд, пора начинать массовый переезд в Калмыкию - и эмиграцию. Увозить с собой Учителей. Развивать русскую буддийскую культуру в более подходящих местах. Я твёрдо намерен эмигрировать. Готов помочь советом, или составить компанию единоверцам. 
"Буддист, помоги буддисту." Это единственный разумный ответ на всё это.

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Собака лает, караван идет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Поднял источник, на который ссылается Андрей Кураев. Это был ШКОЛЬНЫЙ учитель в КНР, который встретился с зарубежным корреспондентом, и нечто ему рассказал. В коммунистическом Китае, который борется с растущим влиянием Далай-Ламы. Да тут услышать можно что угодно. И "найти" при реставрации монастыря - тоже что угодно. Достоверность этой информации - не больше, чем у рассказа о "зверствах белых", полученной западным корреспондентом от допущенного до общения с ним гражданина СССР. В Тибете контакты местного населения с иностранцами жёстко контролируются (общеизвестный факт). Что могли там рассказать Овчинникову допущенные до иностранцев лица? Да что угодно - из того, что выгодно коммунистическим властям Китая, что ослабялет авторитет Далай-Ламы. Это похоже на коммунистическую пропаганду, на работу спецслужб КНР. Методы, хорошо нам известные из советского прошлого.
P.S. Не знаю, нужно ли говорить о том, что убийство человека для буддиста дигпа, неблагое деяние; и что телепатический телеграф на костях - вещь, совершенно неизвестная буддистам? О том, что учителя в России тоже умеют "травить байки": что есть ещё фольклор, былички? Так что же: всем верить?

----------


## Shanti

> Это просто информационная война, коммунистическая пропаганда.


Кстати правильно подмечено. У кураевцев появилась новая тенденция - использовать прокоммунистические материалы в борьбе против инных верований.   Смотрите например это.

----------


## Fritz

Евгений Балакирев, а можно поподробнее об источнике, ну там ссылки, книги и т.п.?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати правильно подмечено. У кураевцев появилась новая тенденция - использовать прокоммунистические материалы в борьбе против инных верований.   Смотрите например это.


Она всегда и была. Ссылки в кураеской СДИ про Джа-ламу - из журнала "Наука и религия". А изначальный материал о сем персонаже вообще относится к 20-м годам 20 века (когда велась конкретная антирелигиозная пропаганда).

----------


## Топпер

Евгений, спасибо. 

Вот то, что было необходимо.
Кто сейчас ходит на новый курайник, запостите, пожалуйста, там информацию, которую представил Евгений.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Кстати, насчет суда. Есть один нетривиальный ход. Он заключается в том, чтобы подать заявление в прокуратуру САМИМ НА СЕБЯ. 
Мол, появилось свидетельство, что среди нас происходят настоящие кровавые преступления. Разберитесь, как положено и накажите, если это действительно так. И указать свидетелем со стороны (само)обвинения Кураева. 

Это, конечно, все слишком необычно  :Smilie:  Но дело в том, что в позиции Кураева есть одно очень тонкое место: если ему и правда стало точно известно о человеческих жертвоприношениях в буддизме, то он не на форум постить это должен, а БЕЖАТЬ в прокуратуру и ТРЕБОВАТЬ разобраться и наказать - вплоть до запрещения преступной религиозной организации (которая официально действует и в России).

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В ваджраяне полным-полно того, что людьми несведущими может легко быть интерпретировапно как человеческие жертвоприношения. Стоит лишь посмотреть на танка божеств ануттарайогатантры. А если соответствующие тексты почитать, то вообще кранты. Поэтому нечего гоношиться, мол, мы не такие.

Пиарить Дхарму можно только собственной практикой и заслугами. Если бы всех буддистов волновали наезды и поношения, то освобождения вообще бы никто не достигал.

Кстати, христианство началось именно с человеческого жертвоприношения.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кстати, насчет суда. Есть один нетривиальный ход. Он заключается в том, чтобы подать заявление в прокуратуру САМИМ НА СЕБЯ. Мол, появилось свидетельство, что среди нас происходят настоящие кровавые преступления. Разберитесь, как положено и накажите, если это действительно так. И указать свидетелем со стороны (само)обвинения Кураева. Это, конечно, все слишком необычно  Но дело в том, что в позиции Кураева есть одно очень тонкое место: если ему и правда стало точно известно о человеческих жертвоприношениях в буддизме, то он не на форум постить это должен, а БЕЖАТЬ в прокуратуру и ТРЕБОВАТЬ разобраться и наказать - вплоть до запрещения преступной религиозной организации (которая официально действует и в России).


Потом этот нетривиальный случай займёт почётное место в буддофобских книгах: "даже сами буддисты в начале 21 века что-то у себя заподозрили". Нужно просто взвешенно, спокойно просвещать: объяснять людям происхождение символики (йоги жили на кладбищах среди гор легально брошенных там трупов, а не пряча в гаражах какие-либо криминальные останки) и так далее. Среди православных, да и христиан вообще, достаточно трезвомыслящих людей, способных во всём разобраться. По-дружески помочь им - наш религиозный долг.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Миф о человеческих жертвоприношениях в буддизме основан на истории известного бандита Джа-"ламы": полевого командира времён национально-освободительной войны в Монголии. Богдо-гэгэн, глава монгольского буддизма и глава государства, отдал приказ о задержании Джа-"ламы". Святой отшельник тех времён Даянчи-Лама обвинял Джа-"ламу" в разрушении буддизма в своих письмах. Бунтовали монахи монастыря Улангом. Считать религиозным авторитетом каждого расстригу и каждого преступника, имеющего духовное образование, опираясь на слухи в народной массе, и другие, внешние для религиозной традиции, источники - абсурд.
Джа-"лама" исполнял добуддийский обяд освящения знамени: используя кровь взятых в плен врагов вместо традиционной для шаманизма крови животных. Освящение знамён упоминается в "Сокровенном сказании монголов" (в жизнеописании Чингисхана): культ сульдэ имеет шаманские, а не буддийские, корни. Ассимилируя и переосмысливая шаманские культы, буддизм всегда идёт по пути замещения жертвы фигуркой из теста: как это уже было в Тибете. Если взять такую книгу монгольского буддизма, как "История Чойджид-дакини", то кроме описания шаманских эрликов в посмертных видениях женщины можно найти их слова: "Ты лжёшь, что у тебя нет грехов. Для двух угощений во время твоей свадьбы убили 23 живых существа. Это грешное деяние." Даже в традиционно скотоводческом Тибете и Монголии буддисты помнили о том, что забивать животное для употребления в пищу - дурно. О каких человеческих жертвоприношениях тут можно говорить? Протест лам, ставших свидетелями преступления Джа-"ламы" (об этом есть в книге Ломакиной) - это и есть позиция буддизма. Что касается трупной символики Ваджраяны, эзотерического буддизма, она напрямую связана с темой гималайских и тибетских кладбищ. Труп в этих культурах трактовался как мусор, как нечто грязное, от чего просто нужно избавиться. Йогины жили на кладбищах (общеизвестный факт!) среди гор брошенного трупного мусора - отсюда и символика. В современной культуре тантрический йогин мог бы быть украшен грязными бутылками и другими атрибутами бомжа, вызывающими омерзение, ассоциации с помойкой. Все эти вещи символизируют мирскую тщету и быстротечность жизнь, а не жертву. Не криминальный труп. Параллели можно найти в юродстве, в монастырских костницах, в крестах-мощевиках: необычность поведения, равно как и использование трупного материала, ничего не говорит о человеческих жертвоприношениях (в которых римляне когда-то обвиняли христиан). Нужно выяснить, что именно всё это означает, а не придумывать что-то своё. Сегодня опубликованы самые тайные из текстов Ваджраяны. Ваджраяна была секретной во избежание извращения тончайшего воззрения, а не по причине криминального характера буддийских практик.
Сами по себе, чёрные страницы истории буддийских стран мало что говорят. В истории любой страны (как и религиии) достаточно проблем. Другое дело: насколько данные события были доктринально обоснованы? Извращения они и есть извращения. Изучать историю буддизма по жертвоприношениям Джа-"ламы" - всё равно что изучать историю православия по скопчеству Селиванова (в народе тоже говорили, что он "знает" вероучительные вопросы, и даже царя убедил тайно "убелиться"). А в ответ на возражения, подобно Блаватской и Рерихам, ссылаться на неведомые носителям реальной традиции "тайные учения". В эзотерическом буддизме нет ни Дхьяни-Коганов с Махатмами, ни человеческих жертвоприношений. В православном старчестве нет скопчества.
Если Андрей Кураев намерен найти в истории специфически буддийскую проблему, он должен отыскать нечто подобное "Молоту Ведьм" или "Слову об осуждении еретиков" - после чего доказать, что этот текст реально отражает религиозную традицию, а не является её печальным искажением (как "Молот Ведьм") или реакцией на опасных заговорщиков, рвущихся к власти (как "Слово об осуждении еретиков").
В буддизме нет идеи замещения себя другим ответчиком за совершённый грех. Буддам жертвы не нужны: они ни в чём не нуждаются, ничего для себя не требуют. Идея жертвоприношений в этой доктринальной ситуации повисает в воздухе: накопленную карму этим не облегчишь, Будду не порадуешь. Само же убийство - неблагой поступок. В буддизме нет доктринальной ситуации, когда убийство другого может быть оправдано очищением себя, или угождением Будде. Оно может быть оправдано только заботой о других: бесстрастное убийство террориста, захватившего заложников (в случае гнева и в этом необходимом действии появится неблагой элемент, требующий последующего очищения). Убийство террориста не имеет характер священного ритуала.
Точно такая же ситуация в Бон (доктринально он повторяет Буддизм). Везде, где эти две традиции сталкивались с языческими жертвоприношениями, они замещали жертву невинным символом (фигуркой из теста, кексом подношения и т.д.) В тибетских ритуалах изредка действительно используются человеческие и животные фигурки из теста. Да, это след человеческих и животных жертвоприношений: которые заменил этим невинным обрядом ещё Шенраб Миво (легендарный иранец, основатель тибетской традиции Бон). Смысл введения им ритуала: непричинение вреда ни людям, ни животным. Сегодня это дань традиции (как сжигание чучела на Масленицу). 
Жертвоприношение, с точки зрения буддизма, зло и бессмысленно. "Исключительное по своей негативности действие. Первое, убийство, подразделяется на три вида: убийство из-за страстной привязанности, убийство из-за ненависти и убийство из-за тупости. (...) Третье - это жертвоприношения и тому подобное." (Дже Гампопа, "Драгоценное украшение освобождения".)
Какие раньше были нравы? Свидетели похода Александра Македонского с уважением отзывались об обнажённых джайнских философах («гимнософистах»), беседовать с которыми царь поручил кинику Онесикриту. Особенным уважением Александра пользовался джайн Калан, а наиболее сильное впечатление на него (и окружение) произвело торжественное самосожжение Калана. 
Это объясняется психологией аудитории. По данным Арриана, при штурме города брахманов Александр (царь!) первым взошёл на стену, и, обстреливаемый из луков, осыпаемый дротиками и снарядами метательных орудий спрыгнул внутрь крепости. Там, прислоняясь к стене, Александр отражал атаки маллов, и многих убил. На стену вместе с царём успели взойти только трое: Абрея, Певкест и Лимней. Абрея был сразу убит, Александра тяжело ранили стрелой в грудь, царь потерял сознание и чуть не умер от кровопотери.
Действия Александра заставили маллов и оксидраков (шудрака) признать его власть. 
Такова была фигура уважаемого в древности правителя. Какого философа мог уважать такой, не боящийся смерти правитель? Его воинственные подданные? Как философ, не будучи воином, мог доказать, что его учение достойно внимания этих бесстрашных людей?
Буддист тоже может пожертвовать жизнью ради других. В целях привлечения внимания к Учению, энтузиасты древности и сжигали себя, и скармливали хищникам. Это вызывало восхищение у самураев и других подобных категорий слушателей, благодаря чему буддизм распространялся в суровой воинской среде. Ничего скандальней этих редких эпизодов в истории буддизма не найти. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6792
Традиционное толкование фрагмента сутры: "возжигание пламени мудрости".
P.S. Если человек провоцирует другого на фатальную агрессию в свой адрес, убийство, им совершённое, будет для провокатора, с буддийской точки зрения, формой самоубийства. К тому же, этот вариант, помимо неблагого действия по отношению к себе (самоубийство), будет вовлечением другого в убийство - что утяжеляет вину провокатора. Если нужно было привлечь внимание помешанных на крови самураев к Дхарме, буддисты предпочитали сами себя сжечь (имея чистую мотивацию привлечь к Дхарме воинственную аудиторию, не вовлекая других в пагубную для них агрессию). На Западе сходную роль в обращении Римских легионеров сыграла готовность первых христиан пожертвовать собой ради идеи. Такие были нравы. Других проповедников воины попросту не уважали. Это самое скандальное, что можно отыскать в истории буддизма. 
__
Резюме. Жертвоприношений в буддизме - нет, и не может быть доктринально:
1. Противоречит Каруне / Бодхичитте: крайне неблагой поступок (убийство из-за тупости).
2. Нельзя перенести кармические накопления на другого: нельзя, принеся другого в жертву, очистить свои кармические накопления.
3. Будды не требуют служения себе, включающего жертвоприношения. (А вот запрет на них в сутрах - есть.)
4. Убийство террориста и т.п. - не ритуал, не богослужение, а вынужденная реакция на внешнюю ситуацию.
5. Самопожертвование ради блага других - тоже не ритуал, не богослужение, а реакция на ситуацию людей, учитывающая нравы эпохи.
6. Жертвоприношения сектанта и преступника Джа-"ламы" привели к приказу главы монгольского буддизма задержать его, к протесту Лам.
7. Нет никаких буддийских текстов, регламентирующих человеческие жертвоприношения.
8. Трупная символика Аннутара-йога-тантры отражает жизнь древних йогинов на кладбищах, среди гор легально выброшенных трупов.
9. Практика визуализации трупа в медитации - отнюдь не то же самое, что пойти и зарезать соседа, дабы заполучить "необходимый" труп.
10. Нельзя слепо верить коммунистической пропаганде Китая или слишком серьёзно относиться к фольклорному жанру "быличек".

----------


## Tiop

+ Сюда можно добавить, например, определение Васубандху веры в ритуалы 
как "видения причины в том, что не является причиной" (в "Разделе об омрачениях")

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если бы всех буддистов волновали наезды и поношения, то освобождения вообще бы никто не достигал.


А я бы предложил сделать выводы из истории христиан:
http://www.cirota.ru/forum/view.php?subj=18130

И из истории евреев:
http://www.eleven.co.il/article/12241
http://www.eleven.co.il/article/13251

И христианам, и евреям пришлось немало пострадать из-за неправильного понимания их религии окружающими. Недостоверную информацию о своей религии имеет смысл вовремя опровергать, не дожидаясь повторения их трагического опыта.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

НИКОГДА НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ ТРАКТОВАТЬ РЕЛИГИОЗНЫЕ ТЕКСТЫ БУКВАЛЬНО.

И от воинов, ходивших на войну, возьми дань Господу, по одной душе из пятисот, из людей и из крупного скота, и из ослов и из мелкого скота; возьми это из половины их и отдай Елеазару священнику в возношение Господу. (...) Людей, женщин, которые не знали мужеского ложа, всех душ тридцать две тысячи. (...) И отдал Моисей дань, возношение Господу, Елеазару священнику, как повелел Господь Моисею. (...) Людей шестнадцать тысяч. Из половины сынов Израилевых взял Моисей одну пятидесятую часть из людей и из скота и отдал это левитам, исполняющим службу при скинии Господней, как повелел Господь Моисею. 
(Числа 31: 28-47)
Традиционное толкование: Девочки-мадианитянки стали прислуживать левитам, помогая им в снабжении и в других второстепенных вопросах. Они стали монахинями. Это не человеческие жертвоприношения.
P.S. Никогда не нужно торопиться толковать религиозный текст буквально. 

И вышел огонь от Господа и пожрал тех двести пятьдесят мужей, которые пренесли курение. И сказал Господь Моисею, говоря: скажи Елеазару, сыну Аарона, священнику, пусть он соберёт медные кадильницы сожжённых и огонь выбросит вон; ибо освятились кадильницы грешников смертью их, и пусть разобьют их в листы для покрытия жертвенника, ибо они принесли их пред лице Господа, и они сделались освящёнными; и будут они знамением для сынов Израилевых. 
(Числа, 16: 35-38)
Традиционное толкование: Бог покарал грешников, никто из людей их и пальцем не тронул, листы для покрытия жертвенника из этих кадильниц - символ того, что лишь потомки Аарона имеют право быть священниками. Данное право священно. Это не человеческие жертвоприношения.
P.S. Никогда не нужно торопиться толковать религиозный текст буквально. 

Только всё заклятое, что под заклятием отдаёт человек Господу из своей собственности, - человека ли, скотину ли, поле ли своего владения, - не продаётся и не выкупается: всё заклятое есть великая святыня Господня; всё заклятое, что заклято от людей, не выкупается: оно должно быть предано смерти.
(Левит 27: 28-29)
Традиционное толкование: Cлово "заклятое" имело два совершенно разных значения: в одном случае, жертва Господу, в другом - приговорённый к смерти преступник. Здесь упоминаются жерты из своего скота (великая святыня) - и, вне всякой связи с ними, приговорённые к смертной казни преступники (которые приравнивались в статусе к рабам). Это не человеческие жертвоприношения.
P.S. Никогда не нужно торопиться толковать религиозный текст буквально. 

И вот, человек Божий пришёл из Иудеи по слову Господню в Вефиль, в то время, как Иеровоам стоял у жертвенника, чтобы совершить курение. И произнёс к жертвеннику слово Господне и сказал: жертвенник, жертвенник! так говорит Господь: вот, родится сын дому Давидову, имя ему Иосия, и принесёт на тебе в жертву священников высот, совершающих на тебе курение, и человеческие кости сожжёт на тебе. (...) Так же и все капища высот в городах Самарийских, которые построили цари Израильские, прогневляя Господа, разрушил Иосия, и сделал с ними то же, что сделал в Вефиле; и заколол всех жрецов высот, которые там были, на жертвенниках, и сожёг кости человеческие на них, - и возвратился в Иерусалим. И повелел царь всему народу, сказав: «совершите пасху Господу Богу вашему, как написано в книге сей завета», - потому что не была совершена такая пасха от дней судей, которые судили Израиля, и во все дни царей Израильских и царей Иудейских; а в восемнадцатый год царя Иосии была совершена сия пасха Господу в Иерусалиме. И вызывателей мёртвых, и волшебников, и терафимов, и идолов, и все мерзости, которые появлялись в земле Иудейской и в Иерусалиме, истребил Иосия, чтоб исполнить слова закона, написанные в книге, которую нашёл Хелкия священник в доме Господнем. Подобного ему не было царя прежде его, который обратился бы к Господу всем сердцем своим, и всею душою своею, и всеми силами своими, по всему закону Моисееву; и после него не восстал подобный ему. 
(3-я Царств 13: 1-2; 4-я Царств 23: 19-25)
Традиционное толкование: Это была казнь преступников. Их казнили прямо на месте преступления (на жертвенниках), после чего собрали на кладбище кости и сожгли их на этих неправильных жертвенниках (чтоб предотвратить дальнейшее использование). Вне связи с судопроизводством, параллельно, сообщается о пасхе; и снова о казнях. Это не человеческие жертвоприношения.
P.S. Никогда не нужно торопиться толковать религиозный текст буквально. 

И дал Иеффай обет Господу и сказал: если Ты предашь Аммонитян в руки мои, то по возвращении моем с миром от Аммонитян, что выйдет из ворот дома моего навстречу мне, будет Господу, и вознесу сие на всесожжение. И пришел Иеффай к Аммонитянам - сразиться с ними, и предал их Господь в руки его; и поразил их поражением весьма великим, от Ароера до Минифа двадцать городов, и до Авель-Керамима, и смирились Аммонитяне пред сынами Израилевыми. И пришел Иеффай в Массифу в дом свой, и вот, дочь его выходит навстречу ему с тимпанами и ликами: она была у него только одна, и не было у него еще ни сына, ни дочери. Когда он увидел ее, разодрал одежду свою и сказал: ах, дочь моя! ты сразила меня; и ты в числе нарушителей покоя моего! я отверз [о тебе] уста мои пред Господом и не могу отречься. Она сказала ему: отец мой! ты отверз уста твои пред Господом - и делай со мною то, что произнесли уста твои, когда Господь совершил чрез тебя отмщение врагам твоим Аммонитянам. И сказала отцу своему: сделай мне только вот что: отпусти меня на два месяца; я пойду, взойду на горы и оплачу девство мое с подругами моими. Он сказал: пойди. И отпустил ее на два месяца. Она пошла с подругами своими и оплакивала девство свое в горах. По прошествии двух месяцев она возвратилась к отцу своему, и он совершил над нею обет свой, который дал, и она не познала мужа. И вошло в обычай у Израиля, что ежегодно дочери Израилевы ходили оплакивать дочь Иеффая Галаадитянина, четыре дня в году. (Книга Судей, 11 глава)

Традиционное толкование: Дочь Иеффая стала монахиней.
P.S. Никогда не нужно торопиться толковать религиозный текст буквально. 

P.P.S. Андрей Кураев "Школьное богословие": http://www.netda.ru/belka/texty/kura...v-sbs.htm#sb20
«Женщины всего Израиля оплакивали предстоящую неизбежную смерть дочери Иеффая. Оплакивали не потому, что она умрет, а именно потому, что умрет, не успев оставить детей своему народу.» О чём это он? Общеизвестно, что дочь Иеффая стала монахиней.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> И христианам, и евреям пришлось немало пострадать из-за неправильного понимания их религии окружающими. Недостоверную информацию о своей религии имеет смысл вовремя опровергать, не дожидаясь повторения их трагического опыта.


Христиане и иудеи пусть валят вину на кого угодно. А вот буддисты, которые правильно понимают свою религию, понимают, что причина их страданий не в чужом неведении, а в своем собственном.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Христиане и иудеи пусть валят вину на кого угодно. А вот буддисты, которые правильно понимают свою религию, понимают, что причина их страданий не в чужом неведении, а в своем собственном.


 Осознанность не означает пассивности. Зная, что корни аппендицита у ребёнка в его кармических накоплениях, мы вызываем скорую. Зная, что подозрения в человеческих жертвоприношениях - плод нашей клеветы в прошлых жизнях, мы спокойно объясняем окружающим, почему их страхи на наш счёт необоснованны.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Я не осуждаю присутствующих на форуме Кураева буддистов. Каждый делает то, что может и считает нужным. 
Выскажу своё сугубо субъективное мнение.
Лично я предпочитаю писать здесь или в ЖЖ, потому что заинтересованные в правде люди (на мой взгляд) обязательно придут с кураевского форума на буддийский. По крайней мере, прочитают, что пишут здесь буддисты. Обратите внимание: статистика посещений злополучной темы у Кураева и этой темы - одинаковая (3,5 тысячи). Думаю, это одни и те же люди. 
Лучше привлекать людей сюда. Мне показалось, что, участвуя в форумах Кураева, я лью воду на неправедную мельницу (за других не говорю). Пусть лучше люди приходят со своим недоумением сюда, находят нужные ответы здесь. Так мне кажется. Среди православных достаточно разумных людей, которые сами зададут Кураеву необходимые вопросы. (Уже задали.) 
Лучше православный здесь, чем буддист там. Так я решил лично для себя.

----------


## Won Soeng

Возможно стоит успокоив эмоции и ум, погрузившись в медитацию, затем давать здесь ясные и точные ответы на критику Кураева в специальной теме, а на форуме Кураева размещать только ссылки на эти ответы.
Это поможет не погружаться в гневные эмоции и ожидания ответов оппонентов, не ввязываться в бесплодные дискуссии, а лишь разъяснять Дхарму тем, кто испытывает недоумение, недоверие к словам Кураева и интерес к Дхарме.

----------


## Топпер

Там по правилам форума запрещено давать ссылки на не православные ресурсы.

----------


## Fritz

Так вроде же давали,  "в жертвоприношениях", да в других темах... Можно их и в личку кидать. Я уже так делал. Идея правильная - нечего, если волнует вопрос, то иди в авторитетное место.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Там по правилам форума запрещено давать ссылки на не православные ресурсы.


Я понимаю (и горячо сочувствую) стремлению единоверцев внести ясность в искажённую картину. Но это подобно ловушке. Правила их форума затрудняют объективное информирование в случае недоразумений. При этом, ЛЮБАЯ информация со стороны оппонентов идёт мощным потоком. 
Наши аргументы просто "тонут": они работают на привлечение внимания... к необъективной о нас информации. Вот если бы (мечты, мечты) там не было ни одного буддиста, все оппоненты оказались бы здесь, в Общем разделе. Тогда свободно можно было привлекать и православные, и буддийские источники. 
Лично я приветствовал бы создание специального раздела БФ "Ответ на критику буддизма", где создавались бы одноимённые с кураевскими темы. 
P.S. Участвующих в форуме Кураева буддистов критиковать не намерен: я всецело на Вашей стороне.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Можно их и в личку кидать. Я уже так делал. Идея правильная - нечего, если волнует вопрос, то иди в авторитетное место.


Мне кажется, прекрасная идея. Заводит человек на форуме Кураева в бесчисленный раз тему "Человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме", или "Нирвана это небытие", или "Отрицание личности в буддизме" - как получает дружеское приглашение зайти сюда. Специальный раздел "Ответ на критику буддизма" был бы очень кстати. С одноимёнными кураевским темами. А там писать, на мой несовершенный взгляд, не стоит.

----------


## Fritz

Правильно, надо такой раздел открыть, с темами вроде "никакой нирваны нет", "жертвоприношения", "кругом демоны" и "кому всё это надо?"/"что там сказал Бог". А все эти темы про суды снести. Есть же ведь везде разделы вроде "православие и иные религии".

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, прекрасная идея. Заводит человек на форуме Кураева в бесчисленный раз тему "Человеческие жертвоприношения в буддизме", или "Нирвана это небытие", или "Отрицание личности в буддизме" - как получает дружеское приглашение зайти сюда. Специальный раздел "Ответ на критику буддизма" был бы очень кстати. С одноимёнными кураевским темами. А там писать, на мой несовершенный взгляд, не стоит.


По сути, я так и делаю. Я на новом курайнике ни пешу.

----------


## Топпер

> Так вроде же давали, "в жертвоприношениях", да в других темах...


Это недоработка их модераторов. 
Вообще, за подобное и на старом форуме банили.

----------


## Mike

> Возможно стоит успокоив эмоции и ум, погрузившись в медитацию, затем давать здесь ясные и точные ответы на критику Кураева в специальной теме, а на форуме Кураева размещать только ссылки на эти ответы.
> Это поможет не погружаться в гневные эмоции и ожидания ответов оппонентов, не ввязываться в бесплодные дискуссии, а лишь разъяснять Дхарму тем, кто испытывает недоумение, недоверие к словам Кураева и интерес к Дхарме.


У меня есть вопрос: нужно  разъяснять Дхарму только тем кто интересуется? А как быть с теми, кто не интересуется?

----------


## Топпер

Избивать пока не заинтересуются?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Да ну, не надо делать из БФ филиал курайника с FAQ-ами на каждый дъяконов чих. Разбирайтесь там с ним сами, кому это нужно.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я так думаю Кураев просто наработает критическую массу кармы и в следующем рождении родиться в буддийской стране и скорее всего станет буддийским монахом.

Ведь есть же слова Пробужденного:" Лучше иметь хоть плохую связь с Учением, чем никакую".

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да ну, не надо делать из БФ филиал курайника с FAQ-ами на каждый дъяконов чих. Разбирайтесь там с ним сами, кому это нужно.


Не стоит недооценивать ситуацию. 
Андрей Кураев - член экспертно-консультационного совета по проблемам свободы совести при Комитете Государственной Думы РФ по делам общественных организаций и религиозных объединений. 
http://www.predanie.ru/mp3/Lekcii_di...dreja_Kuraeva/

Раздел на форуме, конечно, мелочь по сравнению с консультированием Государственной Думы, но какие возможности защитить Дхарму у нас есть ещё? При том, что писать на форум оппонента из-за специфики принятых там правил малопродуктивно?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Я так думаю Кураев просто наработает критическую массу кармы и в следующем рождении родиться в буддийской стране и скорее всего станет буддийским монахом...


...и начнет "продвигать" Дхарму, как он сейчас продвигает Православие.  :EEK!:  
Вот это уже будет полный *бип* (вырезано самоцензурой).

Шутки-шутками, но... В данном случае, имхо, дело не в том, ЧТО человек делает, а в том - КАК он это делает. Проблема не в межрелигиозном "диалоге" и "хто правее"; она в некоторых морально-нравственных аспектах выбранных способов коммуникации.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я так думаю Кураев просто наработает критическую массу кармы и в следующем рождении родиться в буддийской стране и скорее всего станет буддийским монахом. Ведь есть же слова Пробужденного: "Лучше иметь хоть плохую связь с Учением, чем никакую".


Связь с Учением он безусловно получил, но эта _надмирская_ польза вовсе не отменяет ждущего Кураева перерождения в аду. Если Кураев в этой жизни не примет Прибежище, ему придётся долго промучиться в нижних мирах.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Выход оч простой...
Есть Дхармапалы, и есть враг Дхармы - Кураев.
Просто никто пока ещё не задумывался и не обращался к Махакалам, Ямараджам и т.п. по его поводу.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Давайте сделаем так, заручившись поддержкой Дхармапал обратимся в прокуратуру по поводу Кураевских опусов. Всем миром как говорится, от всего БФ.
Если потребуется подпишусь под такой бумагой.

----------


## Топпер

> Выход оч простой...
> Есть Дхармапалы, и есть враг Дхармы - Кураев.
> Просто никто пока ещё не задумывался и не обращался к Махакалам, Ямараджам и т.п. по его поводу.


А Кураев потом будет ликовать. Типа: "я же писал, что эти гадкие буддисты натравливают демонов на почки врагов"

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Выход оч простой...
> Есть Дхармапалы, и есть враг Дхармы - Кураев.
> Просто никто пока ещё не задумывался и не обращался к Махакалам, Ямараджам и т.п. по его поводу.


Лучше помолиться об обращении Кураева к добродетели, как многие из участников БФ уже сделали. Устранить яд ложных воззрений на причину и следствие http://kuraev.ru/index.php?option=co...9724#msg259724 из сознания, на мой взгляд, важней обращения к Дхармапалам. Иначе ЧТО им защищать? Где ложные воззрения, там Дхармы нет. Дхармапалы не обязаны помогать тиртхикам и нарушителям самайи: проблемы буддийского сообщества, возможно, связаны с ложными воззрениями у "буддистов". Суды тут тоже не помогут.
P.S. Небуддисты свободны верить во всё, что им угодно: это их личное дело. Но терпимость к чужим воззрениям не означает их принятия нами.

----------


## Ersh

> Не стоит недооценивать ситуацию. 
> Андрей Кураев - член экспертно-консультационного совета по проблемам свободы совести при Комитете Государственной Думы РФ по делам общественных организаций и религиозных объединений. 
> http://www.predanie.ru/mp3/Lekcii_di...dreja_Kuraeva/
> 
> Раздел на форуме, конечно, мелочь по сравнению с консультированием Государственной Думы, но какие возможности защитить Дхарму у нас есть ещё? При том, что писать на форум оппонента из-за специфики принятых там правил малопродуктивно?


Кураев оппонент только тому, кто ввязывается с им в споры. Он специально навязывает эти ситуации, чтобы кто-то перед ним оправдывался. Не надо плясать под дудку манипулятора.
Дхарма в защите не нуждается. Она сама - защита.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня есть вопрос: нужно  разъяснять Дхарму только тем кто интересуется? А как быть с теми, кто не интересуется?


Как Вы отнесетесь, если Вам не взирая на отсутствие у Вас интереса будут насильно что-нибудь пытаться объяснить или показать?

Если Вы не испытываете страданий, Ваша жизнь проста и соответствует Дхарме, те, кто страдает, обратит внимание на Ваш опыт и придет за советом.

----------


## Shanti

Можно воспринимать Кураева по другому, например как учил Шантидева:




> Много нищих существует на свете,
> Но нелегко повстречать злодея.
> Ибо, если я не причинял боль другим,
> Мало кто станет мне вредить.
> 
> И потому, как сокровищнице, появившейся в доме моем
> Безо всяких стараний с моей стороны,
> Должен я радоваться недругу,
> Ибо он содействует мне в деяниях бодхисаттвы.
> ...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я вовсе не считаю что дьяк Кураев родиться в Аду.
Разве мы допустим такое, мы - те кто брал обеты бодхисатвы.
Несомненно кто нибудь из нас сжалиться и приведет его заблудшую душу в лоно истиной веры.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если Кураев много лет вспоминает "человеческие жертвоприношения", это ли не повод, для начала, с чёткостью определить, что этот термин означает?

1. Чья-то смерть, оформленная ритуально? Но тогда любая казнь, имеющая конкретный порядок исполнения (последнее слово, завязывание глаз, использование верёвки для повешения, использование огня для сожжения блудниц (Лев. 21:9) окажется "человеческим жертвоприношением".

2. Убийство по религиозным соображениям? Но тогда сожжение похитителя заклятого, по Божьему завету (Нав. 7:15) будет "жертвоприношением".

3. Контакт с ритуальными (или освящёнными) предметами в момент гибели? Тогда гибель от армейского оружия, которое священник освятил, и казнь преступников на жертвенниках (4 Цар. 23: 20) окажутся "человеческими жертвоприношениями".

Насколько я понимаю, Андрей Кураев не ищет в буддизме что-либо, что выделяется по перечисленным критериям, и не будет искать никогда. Какие варианты определения "человеческого жертвоприношения" ещё возможны? 

4. Замещение себя другим как жертвой в качестве ответчика за свой грех? В буддизме нет концепции, что неблагие следствия от своих поступков можно переложить на кого-то другого (есть учение о карме). Соответственно, вопрос Кураеву будет такой: "Где Будда говорил, что свою неблагую карму можно переложить на другое существо (в частности человека) и избавиться от неё принесением данного существа в жертву?" (При том, что в сутрах есть именно осуждение жертвоприношений и убийства вообще.)

5. Доставление радости Будде, выполнение полученной от него заповеди? Вопрос Кураеву: "Где Будда давал заповедь приносить ему в жертву живых существ (в частности людей)? Где говорил, что это его радует, или что это нужно делать?" (При том, что осуждение жертвоприношений и убийств есть в сутрах.)

6. Убийство кого-либо с целью достижения нужного магического эффекта? (Именно эта идея лежит в основе байки о телепатическом телеграфе на костях послушников.) Вопрос Кураеву: "Где Будда говорил, что ради достижения магического эффекта, или ради обретения каких-то сиддх необходимы - и оправданны - убийства живых существ (людей в частности)?"

7. Убийство с целью откупиться от какого-либо злого демона? (Такие жертвы до прихода Бон и Буддизма были распространены в Тибете, пока эти две традиции не заменили животных и людей фигурками из теста, куклами и т.д.). Правильный вопрос Кураеву: "Где Будда говорил, что без жертвоприношения от злого демона никак не отвязаться? Где Будда утверждал, что смерть живого существа (в частности человека) нельзя заменить каким-то другим ритуалом - что без реального убийства не отвязаться от злого демона?" 
____
Четыре вопроса Кураеву 
ПО СУЩЕСТВУ:

А) Где Будда говорил, что свою неблагую карму можно переложить на другое существо (в частности человека) и избавиться от неё принесением данного существа в жертву? 

Б) Где Будда давал заповедь приносить ему в жертву живых существ (в частности, людей)? Где говорил, что это его радует, или что это нужно делать?

В) Где Будда говорил, что ради достижения магического эффекта, или ради обретения каких-то сиддх необходимы - и оправданны - убийства живых существ (людей в частности)?

Г) Где Будда говорил, что без жертвоприношений от злого демона никак не отвязаться? Где Будда утверждал, что смерть живого существа (в частности человека) нельзя заменить другим ритуалом - что без реального убийства нельзя решить проблему с демоном?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет.
Что будете делать, если окажется, что в ваджраяне все-таки кое-что из вышеуказанного есть? Принесете извинения Кураеву?

----------


## Ersh

> Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет


Уху... и буддизма-то никакого нету на самом деле... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А может ввести в Буддизме почин: принесение  в жертву дьяконов?

----------


## Толя

Свои пять копеег в защиту, что ли вставить... Буддийские тантры имеют много уровней толкования. Неизменный смысл, общий смысл, смысл-намек, абсолютный смысл, "язык сумерек", когда Дхарма объясняется в терминах составляющих человеческого тела или вымышленный язык, когда основные понятия называют именами индуистских божетсв и т.д. Например комментатор Гухьясамаджатантры Ратнакарасанти пишет (перевод Алекса Вэймана):




> Тантрический автор Ратнакарасанти, цитированный мною, иллюстрирует это ”неизменное значение” соотнося трех Будд с Ваджрным Телом, Речью и Умом. Так, Ваджрное тело – это Вайрочана, Ваджрная Речь – Амитабха и Ваджрный Ум – Акшобья. Это – неизменный смысл. 
> ...
> Затем он отождествляет их с мантрами: Тело – Ом, Речь – А, Ум – Хум. Это – общий смысл, говорит он. 
> ...
> Потом он упоминает о трех каналах, Нади, которые располагаются в тонком теле: Ваджра Тела –  курмака (правый канал), Ваджра Речи – лунный, сасанка (левый канал), Ваджра Ума –  маданатапатра (центральный канал).
> ...
> Он называет это имеющим скрытое значение (pregnant) смыслом, который выражен условным значением, скрытым от посторонних мистическим, особенным  языком  Тантры.
> ...
> Затем он соотносит это с классификацией трех ощущений по отношению к объектам: приятное, отталкивающее и нейтральное: Ваджра Тела – приятное, Ваджра Речи – отталкивающее, Ваджра Ума – нейтральное. Это, говорит он, - абсолютный смысл.
> ...


Некоторые дополнительные версии толкования текстов (а их вариантов довольно много) были в моем посте вот тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=107 (это уже из статьи Р. Турмана). Буддизм на наще счастье все еще есть. И благодаря такой пошифровке сохранится довольно долго, судя по предсказаниям махасиддхов  :Big Grin:

----------


## GROM

> Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет.
> Что будете делать, если окажется, что в ваджраяне все-таки кое-что из вышеуказанного есть?


А что , уже есть? :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет.
> Что будете делать, если окажется, что в ваджраяне все-таки кое-что из вышеуказанного есть? Принесете извинения Кураеву?


Прежде всего, отвергну эти тексты, как поддельные и не соответствующие Дхарме: как Будда завещал. У меня есть представление об Аннутара-йога-тантре. Созерцание трупного материала? Во-первых, это визуализация и метафора, во-вторых, он КЛАДБИЩЕНСКОГО происхождения. 
"Убив мать и отца и двух царей из касты кшатриев, уничтожив царство вместе с его подданными, брахман идёт невозмутимо" (Дхаммапада): древний пример метафоры. "Убить отца и мать", в частности, может означать остановить движение ветров в одноимённых каналах - и если профан поймёт это буквально, то ужаснётся и отбросит текст, в сущность которого не посвящён, не причинив себе вреда неправильной работой с лунгом (в чём смысл кодировки). 
Если Вы имеете в виду тот случай, когда юный Падмасамбхава на крыше то ли случайно, то ли специально выронил кхатвангу, и она разбила череп аристократу - это, максимум, можно трактовать как казнь всеведающим мятежника, твёрдо замыслившего кровавый переворот. И не в кхатванге (или в пхурбу) дело, а в том, чтоб остановить нечестивца. Современный аналог разящего пхурбу - ракета, которой убили Дудаева, или кропление святой водой армейского оружия (освящение: придание оружию сакрального статуса). 
Цель, мотив, обоснование - результативность уничтожения террориста (как святого дела), а не жертвоприношение.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> У меня есть представление об Аннутара-йога-тантре.


Представление это конечно замечательно. Было бы неплохо добавить знание первоисточников. Вы читали коренной текст хотя бы одной тантры?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Представление это конечно замечательно. Было бы неплохо добавить знание первоисточников. Вы читали коренной текст хотя бы одной тантры?


Случалось и такое. Смотрите выше, знаток Вы наш.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Выше это как-то неочевидно. А какую тантру Вы читали, если не секрет?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Выше это как-то неочевидно. А какую тантру Вы читали, если не секрет?


Немного из Хеваджры. Душу не томите - выкладывайте сюда текст про "человеческие жертвы", раз уж их измыслили. И чтоб буквальным был.
P.S. Смысл падения неразглашения - блокирование превратного понимания людьми Ваджраяны. Ваши слова прямо противоположны этому принципу: намекая, что в наших первоисточниках содержатся указания приносить "человеческие жертвы", и не цитируя их, Вы совершаете коренное падение. Если кто-либо под влиянием Ваших измышлений отпадёт от Дхармы - будет ещё одно коренное падение.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Видимо действительно читали немного. Зато много представлений. Выкладывать не буду. Зачем кураевцев радовать преждевременно. Да и нарушение самаи это.

Потерпите, через год-другой будет опубликован rMad Byung (коренная тантра раздела Сэмдэ). Если сделаем без купюр, то будет просто бомба. Вот тогда кураевцы порадуются, а пока нечего их тревожить. Лучше учить матчасть и не думать, что в Буддадхарме уже все познано.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Видимо действительно читали немного. Зато много представлений. Выкладывать не буду. Зачем кураевцев радовать преждевременно. Да и нарушение самаи это.
> 
> Потерпите, через год-другой будет опубликован rMad Byung (коренная тантра раздела Сэмдэ). Если сделаем без купюр, то будет просто бомба. Вот тогда кураевцы порадуются, а пока нечего их тревожить. Лучше учить матчасть и не думать, что в Буддадхарме уже все познано.


Что, где-то голодающие йоги бесхозный трупик на кладбище съели?  :Big Grin:  Обеты Ваджраяны тоже - матчасть. Смысл падения неразглашения - блокирование превратного понимания людьми Ваджраяны. Ваши слова прямо противоположны этому принципу: намекая, что в наших первоисточниках содержатся указания приносить "человеческие жертвы", и не цитируя их, Вы совершаете коренное падение. Если кто-либо под влиянием Ваших измышлений отпадёт от Дхармы - будет ещё одно коренное падение.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Если кто-либо под влиянием Ваших измышлений отпадёт от Дхармы - будет ещё одно коренное падение.


Ом вэй! Спасибо Вам за заботу про мои самаи, как-нибудь с божьей помощью да Вашими молитвами.




> Смысл падения неразглашения - блокирование превратного понимания людьми Ваджраяны.


Какое интересное представление!




> намекая, что в наших первоисточниках содержатся указания приносить "человеческие жертвы", и не цитируя их, Вы совершаете коренное падение.


Да Вы что! А что ж тогда будет, если я процитирую? Просто ужас какой-то. Вам что, трудно подождать пару лет? Это же нешуточное дело, на такое решиться надобно.

Ой, не верите Вы в Дхарму Будды, не верите. Она ведь подобна океану. А в океане есть все: и это есть, и то тоже есть, и даже вон то еще есть. Нет ничего, что не могло бы стать просветленной деятельностью. А то кто-то в луже побарахтается и сразу заявляет, что знает все про море. Нет там никаких акул и осьминогов, потому что противоречит представлениям. А в иллюзорном мире чого тилькы нэ бувае!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да Вы что! А что ж тогда будет, если я процитирую? Просто ужас какой-то. Вам что, трудно подождать пару лет?


Известно, что будет - чтение, прояснение значения, при необходимости - выяснение, что это за текст, откуда взялся, и чего он стоит. Вопросы Ламе. Можете сбросить ссылку на тибетский оригинал в Сети, или сам текст balakirevev@yandex.ru? Каково ПОЛНОЕ название тантры? В каком разделе Канона (какой школы? какого издания?) можно её отыскать?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

И электронный адрес нашего общего Учителя не забудьте сбросить balakirevev@yandex.ru Это достаточно веский повод связаться с ним.
(И не нужно по-Торчиновски играть в молчанку, когда речь зашла о вердикте главы общины/школы, ладно? У Вас есть его адрес.)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

А волшебное слово?

http://www.thdl.org/xml/ngb/showNgb....b.xml&mode=txt
Читайте. Текст выйдет с комментариями Ринпоче, в том числе по интересующим Вас вопросам. И Хеваджру не забудьте дочитать. Там много интересного.

Кста, у кого-н есть Хеваджра-тантра в е-виде?

PS. Чё-то я ничё нипонел пра вирдихт какойта и пра адрис тарчинава.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Смысл падения неразглашения - блокирование превратного понимания людьми Ваджраяны." 
> Какое интересное представление!


В нём нет чего-то нового и необычного. Как Вы считаете, является ли Его Святейшество Далай-Лама 14 нарушителем коренного обета Ваджраяны? 
"В древние времена все тантрические учения практиковались и передавались с чрезвычайной осторожостью. Открытая публикация тантрической литературы не поощрялась, а доступ к ней был ограничен узким кругом посвящённых. Однако за последнее столетие многочисленные западные учёные и энтузиасты очень много писали о тантрическом буддизме, часто без должного понимания системы в целом. Это вызвало множество ошибочных и искажённых представлений, связанных с природой тантрической практики и самого учения тантры. Похоже, что помочь здесь может лишь одно средство - поручать переводы учёным, хорошо знакомым с традицией" (цитируется по Гленн Муллин "Практика Калачакры" М. изд-во Беловодье 2002 стр. 52)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А волшебное слово?
> 
> http://www.thdl.org/xml/ngb/showNgb....b.xml&mode=txt
> Читайте. Текст выйдет с комментариями Ринпоче, в том числе по интересующим Вас вопросам. И Хеваджру не забудьте дочитать. Там много интересного.
> 
> Кста, у кого-н есть Хеваджра-тантра в е-виде?
> 
> PS. Чё-то я ничё нипонел пра вирдихт какойта и пра адрис тарчинава.


Спасибо. Прочитаю, и задам вопросы Ламе. 
Жду электронный адрес Ринпоче, он у Вас есть.
Сбросьте balakirevev@yandex.ru

----------


## Won Soeng

Игорь, кого Вы хотите удивить "бомбой"? То что Вы сейчас пишете опирается на глубокое омрачение. Квансеум Босаль. Пусть Ваше перерождение в мире гневных божеств исчерпает свои причины.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет.
> Что будете делать, если окажется, что в ваджраяне все-таки кое-что из вышеуказанного есть? Принесете извинения Кураеву?


Игорь, Вы продемонстрировали сейчас эту самонадеянность. Принесите извинения Будде.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Уж полдень близится, а адреса всё нет.
balakirevev@yandex.ru - дайте, пожалуйста, контакт Ринпоче.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ом вэй! Шма Оддияна! Игорь, кажется, испытательный взрыв бомбы уже произошёл.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Только очень самонадеянный человек может утверждать, что он точно знает, что в буддизме есть, а чего нет.
> Что будете делать, если окажется, что в ваджраяне все-таки кое-что из вышеуказанного есть? Принесете извинения Кураеву?





> Потерпите, через год-другой будет опубликован rMad Byung (коренная тантра раздела Сэмдэ). Если сделаем без купюр, то будет просто бомба.


Чтоже это получается, что Кураев или ещё кто-то УЖЕ прочитал и понял этот текст, сделав выводы о жертвоприношениях? Вот где бомба на самом деле.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да нет, ничего такого Кураев не читал. Ему достаточно Оссендовского и т.п.

----------


## Ануруддха

Частную и не имеющую к теме отношения переписку прошу перенести в личную переписку. Тема закрыта.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте, Игорь.



> Потерпите, через год-другой будет опубликован rMad Byung (коренная тантра раздела Сэмдэ). Если сделаем без купюр, то будет просто бомба. Вот тогда кураевцы порадуются, а пока нечего их тревожить. Лучше учить матчасть и не думать, что в Буддадхарме уже все познано.


Вы хотите сказать, что человеческие жертвоприношения в Буддизме есть?

----------

